# C229 error loosing wireless connection



## Jeffkics (Apr 6, 2020)

I just got the stream4k system for my house thru astound rcn. 
I have 3 units. One hardwired and 2 wireless. I have no problem with the wired box.
The 2 wireless units are giving me a C229 error every few days. With the message "there is a problem, we are aware of it and working to fix it" however it never fixes itself.
The fix for me has been to go into device settings, and turn off wi-fi, then turn it back on. It connects and then TV comes back on.
I had astound out here and they said it's my connection to the router. I have a netgear orbi whole home mesh. And they said I should connect my units to the 2.4ghz, but orbi does not give you the option to split their signals. They are just both active and let's the device choose whatever is the better signal. Which for these 2 units is the 5ghz. Signal on both units accourding to the devices is right about rssi= -62 which, even the astound tech said wasn't bad. Also just as a note, before turning off the wi-fi it does say connected, even though it is apparently not.
I have tried setting a static ip for them in my orbi, so they are getting the same IPs each time.
Is there anything I can do to keep them connected and not doing this?
Can I set the unit someway to disable 5ghz, or maybe set it to static ip (I see that is an option but it is looking for a whole lot more IPs than I am familiar with) or something else you can suggest. It's obviously annoying and not working correctly. And astound won't do anything for me so I am hoping someone can help here.
Thank you for your time!


----------



## Jeffkics (Apr 6, 2020)

Guess what tivo support told me... wire the connection or switch to moca. 
Seriously


----------



## TV2 (Nov 5, 2021)

I've noticed issues with wifi and Kodi on these devices. It works for 20 minutes, then like clockwork stops streaming and hangs kodi. Its so prominent we actually use the time like intermissions. Put the ts4k on a wire and everything clears up. This happens on all 4 we have consistently. Seems like only kodi, even the pre-release versions are affected. I was going to look into the router settings but literally dozens of other devices have no issues. Seems specific to these tivos and Kodi. Many other android devices running kodi over the years had no issue.


----------

